# What to do with old business cards?



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2004)

Earlier this year, my working title changed so I was getting new business cards.  I told them to include my professional certification but someone messed up so they had to re-order them.

Now I have one box of wrong cards plus all the old cards I have with my old title on them.

I know the smart thing would be to destroy them to prevent some sucker from impersonating me and getting me in trouble but I'd like to do something creative with them.

So what do I do with them?  Any ideas?


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 20, 2004)

Build a businesscard castle?


----------



## Alison (Dec 20, 2004)

Find as many places that you can that have the bowl to drop your business cards for a chance to  win something free


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2004)

I tried leaning them together like playing cards to make a structure...but they are too small &amp; slippery.  Or maybe I had too much coffee that day


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Find as many places that you can that have the bowl to drop your business cards for a chance to  win something free



Not a bad idea.

Every couple of years there is a really huge trade show that my company sends me to...the Global Petroleum Show.  There are tons of booths that have the "fish bowls" with great prizes.  The first time I went, I dropped at least a hundred cards, hopping to win a prize.

....then I learned the cold hard truth.  Most people just sort through the cards and give the prizes to people who are or could be customers.  My company is not likely to buy anything from any of the companies there so nobody would pick me anyway.


----------



## graigdavis (Dec 20, 2004)

wall paper with them


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

Send them to people as novelty Christmas cards


----------



## Alison (Dec 20, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh no, not trade shows, that's guaranteed to get you a billion sales calls. I mean like a free sub at Subway or free dry cleaning or something


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

FIRE!!!  FIRE!!!!  Light'em up and throw them and record the greatest distances...great xmas party game...mind the explodies though...err like uncle migrain's eggnog  

You could also flip them over and draw pictures on each and make cartoon flip books.


----------



## Sharkbait (Dec 20, 2004)

Find a shredder and make confetti.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

WSP said:
			
		

> Find a shredder and make confetti.



then put it in a bucket of water for a week until it all goes gloopy.
And flush it down the lav.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 20, 2004)

No need to not use them, just white out the title and add your new one   Shouldn't take too long!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 20, 2004)

use backs as small note pads


----------

